# Ariens w/ H60 Tecumseh ?



## KSnow (Nov 19, 2015)

I have a 1964 Ariens 10ML60D w/ a Tecumseh Model # H60, it appears that the rest of the # is 75003D... When I look it up in Tecumseh the closest engine #'s are 75003F, 75003G & 75003H, anyone else run into this problem?
Thanks!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

It may be "G", pretty close to a "D" shape???
Taking a wild azz guess, as I have been tricked myself.
Sometimes a magnifying glass or a very bright light shined sideways over the numbers reveals it better.:wavetowel2:


----------



## KSnow (Nov 19, 2015)

Maybe, but I don't think so.... I am going to attempt to add an enlarged copy of the photo, maybe someone else can see better than myself... Thank you!


----------



## KSnow (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

You probably know this already but it's really hard to tell anything with that small image! I think you're going to need to upload a larger one.

But one thing I can see: that doesn't look like the right engine for the machine! It looks like the carburetor is exposed, and there's a cylindrical air filter. Tecumseh snow engines have no air cleaner, and a squarish cover over the carb which feeds warmed air from the engine to the carb and keeps snow off it.

What problem are you trying to solve? Maybe it can be figured out without having the exact model number of the engine.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Actually, I've seen the round air filter base on Ariens snow engines, mounted to the carbs under the air box. I assume for Trac-Team Attachnent usage that you would remove the air box and attach the Round air cleaner to the base with the 2 screws.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

+1 to the round air filter base under the airbox, I have seen this more than once.


----------



## KSnow (Nov 19, 2015)

Yeah I know, this was the best I could do with the picture... I will work on it this weekend & try and get a larger photo posted.... I see what you are talking about - no heater box!! The "air cleaner" does not have a filter, it serves only as a cover for the carburetor. I have seen a few units older than mine that have the same set up - no heater box. I think mine is considered the "first series" in '64, not the 10,000 series, maybe that is the reason for the different carb. set up?? The engine serial # is 4297 - I think the "4" stands for 1964?? I do not have any problems at the moment, I like to make a quick reference list with the year, model, engine ect. for when I do need to order something. Thanks for the input!!


----------

